
Behind the wheel of Uber's new self-driving car - lelf
http://www.theverge.com/2016/9/14/12900982/uber-self-driving-car-pittsburgh-launch-hands-on
======
adrenalinelol
Is there a longer version that isn't cut up? If this is all they are showing
it's a clear sign their self-driving tech is a very far ways off from not
needing a driver.

------
spyspy
How are they going to scale if they have to map every city? It seems as though
it still isn't even close to the levels of autonomy that Google and Tesla have
achieved to date.

~~~
Iv
If they have to map every city they extend to, they will do it. There is so
much profit to be done everywhere that it is probably worthwhile even in that
case.

~~~
newjersey
I have no inside knowledge but I imagine that once you have mapped out a city
and can safely drive without a driver (we're clearly not there yet), maybe
subsequent map updates can be done by self-driving cars?

Do cities offer a convenient API to access certain events like construction
and so on? Do cities even have a centralized location to keep track of these
things that someone out in the field can update in near real-time? With all
these competing self-driving technology, it seems like we can avoid some
duplication of effort?

Even as I type this I'm wary because there first thing everybody will probably
think is "who will pay for this"... I think the city government should pay but
they might balk at the commitment. Thoughts?

~~~
Iv
> Do cities offer a convenient API to access certain events like construction
> and so on?

As someone who worked a bit on the smartcity effort, let me answer :
Bwahahaha! No. Not even close. Actually I wonder if you dressed up as city
workers and started drilling holes in the pavement, how long it would take for
anyone to figure you are not supposed to do that.

Yes, I wish cities had a budget to do GIS right and have an open API for
finding things like map of pipes, of streets, of construction work schedule,
etc...

The effort to make that happen is called Open Data. Recently commendable
improvements have been made, but we are not there yet.

